# Demandes farfelues



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

J'en ai des demandes bizarres.. Mais là..
"Alors voilà, je cherche une assistante maternelle pour garder ma fille lundi mercredi vendredi de 9h à 17h30 et le mardi jeudi aller la chercher à la crèche et la garder de 16h30 à 17h30 ... Ah et il faudrait aussi aller chercher mon fils à la sortie de l'école le lundi et mardi et le garder de 16h30 a 17h30.. et le mercredi toute la journée"

Je lui ai juste répondu de voir avec la crèche pour les 3 autres jours... et avec le centre de loisirs de l'école pour le grand.
Quand on choisit la crèche, il faut assumer jusqu'au bout.


----------



## stephy2 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Bien répondu. Lui aurai dit la même chose!


----------



## booboo (20 Octobre 2022)

Il y a des employés de maison qui font ça super bien....... forcément, leur rémunération n'est pas la même !


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Le truc c'est que la CAF mets la pression sur les creches pour qu'ils acceptent aussi les contrats à temps partiels notament pour les demandeurs d'emplois, pour qu'ils puissent chercher du travail, jusque là OK. Comment font les Parents pour chercher et donc trouver du travail s'ils n'ont pas de mode de garde?
Du coup la creche se retrouve avec des places vacantes mais seulement à temps partiels, donc c'est ce qu'ils proposent mais comme ils ont besoin aussi de faire le plein ils ne trient pas à qui ils proposent, c'est le 1er dans la liste d'attente et temps pis si le Parent a besoin d'un temps plein.
De plus pour un Parent qui a besoin d'un mode d'accueil de plus de 50h/sem, s'il fait 2 ou 3 jrs de creches + 2 ou 3 jours d'AM ça passe, il est en dessous des 48h/sem pour l'AM!
D'autant que je commence à entendre de plus en plus de collègues qui trouvent vachement bien qu'un enfant mixe la creche et l'AM, du coup si le PE trouve son bonheur ainsi pourquoi ne formulerait il pas cette demande?

A la fin on multiplie les modes d'accueil pour tout le monde.

Là le plus surprenant c'est pourquoi récuperer l'enfant à la creche à 16h30 et ce juste pour une heure? La creche ferme à 16h30??? je trouve ça plus que surprenant...


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

si la crèche est assez bien jusqu'à 16h30 et bien, c'est qu'elle l'est aussi de 16h30 à 17h30 ! donc ils ont choisi la crèche ils assument !


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda 
Je n'ai jamais vu une crèche fermer à 16h30. Donc je n'ai même pas demandé pourquoi... Et je m'en contrefous....
Comme je me contrefous que la crèches accorde des mi-temps, des temps partiels et que les parents qui ont besoin de temps plein soient bloqués après. Ce n'est pas à moi de palier à l'ingérance des crèches.
Ton idée de dire : "ça peut être bien que l'enfant fasse 2j crèche + 3 j ass mat dans un sens".
OUI.... à condition si j'acceptais ça que TOUS les enfants soient à la crèche les mêmes jours et chez moi les mêmes jours, pour au moins me faire des jours off en semaine... Car bosser 5j par semaine pour des mini contrats et même pas avoir la compensation d'un ou 2 jours off, ben non !


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda 
Et quand un PE demande une place en crèche, qu'on lui dit "ok mais on peut que 2j/5".... et qu'il accepte..... ben après il se dém...de"...


----------



## booboo (20 Octobre 2022)

Pour avoir testé le rythme jours à la crèche et jours chez l'assistante maternelle.... et bien je ne recommencerai pas .... l'expérience n'a pas été au top ni pour moi ni pour l'enfant.


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Octobre 2022)

Ba ce n'est pas non plus horrible comme contrat. Une fratrie pour une petite quarantaine d'heures, ça se réfléchit moi je dis. C'est juste les sorties de crèches/écoles qui m'embêteraient un peu plus.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Les crèches finissent à 18h30 par chez moi et 19h les autres


----------



## Marine35 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et oui les p-e nous prennent pour des bouches trous moins chères qu’une baby-sitter. Perso je viens d’avoir 2 demandes un peu spéciales. La 1ere lundi mardi 8h/14h et jeudi vendredi 11/19h45 et une 2eme soit 6h30/18h en semaine soit 10/17h30 le samedi et le dimanche 😡 car la famille recherche 2 assistantes maternelles. Pauvre petit !


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 je n'ai pas dit que je trouvais ça bien dans un sens, j'explique simplement pourquoi comment en tant que Parent on peut peut être se convaincre que cette demande est OK. 
Perso je ne vais pas chercher d'enfant à l'école, ce n'est pas pour aller en chercher à la creche (ou emmener) et je reste plus que dubitative sur l’intérêt véritable pour un enfant que d'avoir plusieurs modes d'accueil donc moi non plus je ne répondrais pas à cette annonce mais je ne juge pas mal le Parent qui la poste.

Ici peut être que le Parent se dit qu'il serait plus pratique pour lui que d'avoir ses 2 enfants à récupérer au même endroit à 17h30 et que c'est pour ça qu'il formule cette demande? Sauf que j'aimerais savoir si une AM accepte comment ferait elle pour être à la fois à 16h30 à la crèche ET à 16h30 aussi à l'école le mardi? Et pourquoi n'y a t il pas ce même besoin le jeudi pour l'ainé? Bref cela me semble assez compliqué...

Ca reste une reflexion sans grande importance car je n'ai jamais eut l'intention d'accepter ce type de demande.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda 
Ben voilà t'as tout compris.... Quelle que soit la raison de la maman, voilà pourquoi je parle de farfelue dans le titre....
Pourquoi des besoins différents pour chaque enfant selon les jours et comment peut-elle demander à l'ass mat d'être à 2 endroits en même temps.
Pour ma part jamais fait de Péri non plus et je n'en ferai jamais.... Sauf pour mon petit-fils si besoin mais je ne prendrai dans ce cas plus d'autres enfants. Ou alors un/des Péri qui seront dans la même école que lui.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@MeliMelo 
Alors ça ferait 38h/semaine, avec des navettes à faire vers l'heure du goûter à la crèche et à l'école (à le même heure en plus).. Donc il faut que le PE accepte de te rémunérer à partir de 16h le temps l'aller récupérer les enfants donc ça monte à 39h/semaine. 
Il faut bien entendu que les autres enfants en accueil soient du coup réveillés, et aient goûté et prêts à partir pour max 16h....
Et ça bloque 2 places sut l'agréement de l'Ass Mat pour ça  !
en ce qui me concerne, non, ça ne se réfléchit même pas. Bloquer 2 places pour 2 contrats qui feraient en tout 39h/semaine et des navettes à faire à des mauvais horaires. Je passe mon tour.


----------



## MeliMelo (22 Octobre 2022)

Oui ça dépend de chacune, moi je préfère les temps partiels. Mais moi non plus je ne prendrai pas mais pas pour les mêmes raisons, je ne prends pas de périsco car je trouve que c'est trop d'organisation et ça peut couper la sieste des plus petits, etc.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

MeliMelo j'ai eu il y a plus de 10 ans j'ai eu des périscos et des bébés et avec une ORGANISATION bétonnée tout c'est toujours bien passé !!! 4 aller-retour par jour et oui c'est du boulot ! les bébés avaient le rythme de ma maison et n'ont jamais souffert pour le sommeil car j'y tiens beaucoup ... voilà c'était mon choix !


----------



## MeliMelo (23 Octobre 2022)

oui bien sûr, j'admire celles qui le font, mais moi je ne pourrai pas le faire. J'ai eu un fils et connu des bébés qui s'endormaient dès midi par exemple, du coup c'est chaud pour un périsco sans pertuber le rythme des bébés. D'autres s'y font très bien et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## liline17 (23 Octobre 2022)

j'ai eu plein de demandes farfelues, je me souvient, entre autre, du SMS, m'indiquant comme horaires de 4h du matin à 17h, dimanche compris, avec comme repos, uniquement le mardi.
Un autre, aller chercher son fils à l'école, 2 mercredis par mois, à midi et que son père vienne le chercher à 14h, en tout 4h par mois, si ça, ça ne fait pas rêver, je ne comprend plus rien 
4 aller retours, même avec une super organisation, il est impossible de respecter la sieste des petits.
Si on me dis qu'on va juste les chercher à midi, déjà, c'est trop compliqué, alors, le retour après le repas, je ne vois pas comment les petits peuvent tenir sans dormir, ensuite, les réveiller pour le quatrième trajet, vu qu'ils ont été couché tard, pas pour moi


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Et si Liline je vous assure que c'était possible ... car je suis très à cheval pour les siestes justement !!! et le rythme j'ai toujours dit que dès que c'était possible c'est moi qui le donne pour justement mon organisation et çà se fait très naturellement ... laissez les enfants dormir n'importe quand non merci (je ne parle pas des tout-bébés) ! sinon c'est l'anarchie !!! de plus de nos jours les PE font n'importe quoi ... surtout le WE combien de fois j'ai entendu "la sieste ben non X ou Y ne "veut" pas !!!" alors que chez nounou c'était au moins 3h hihihi ...


----------



## liline17 (23 Octobre 2022)

Ils dormaient quand du coup ?


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Liline17 ils dormaient c'est tout ce que je peux vous dire çà remonte à quelques années 😋  !!! c'est ma plus grande réussite ces années-là des enfants bien épanouis en tout cas ... de toute façon dorénavant la PMI ne souhaite plus que les ass mat aillent à l'école pour les péris donc vous pouvez rester tranquilles chez vous mesdames ... moi je l'ai fait et je ne regrette rien ...


----------



## liline17 (23 Octobre 2022)

si tout le monde y trouvait son compte, alors c'est bien, bon fin de week end à toutes!


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Dans la suite des demandes surprenantes, voilà les nouvelles :

"j'ai un bébé de 8 mois".

Voilà, débrouille-toi avec ça !!!!! Pour ??? 1 j, 2j, 4j... De quelle heure à quelle heure ?  J'ai du mal à comprendre ... A quelles réponses s'attendent les parents ?

Il y a quelques jours, sur une autre demande, j'ai juste eu : "Temps plein"


----------



## Griselda (16 Novembre 2022)

Je repondrais: Felicitations


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 
Excellent  😂  😂  😂


----------



## liline17 (16 Novembre 2022)

ou bien, "il est à vendre? si oui, combien?"


----------



## liline17 (16 Novembre 2022)

actuellement, j'ai mis sur mon annonce, en premier, que je n'avais pas de place avant septembre 2023; ceux qui m'envoient une demande d'accueil avant cette date, ne reçoivent pas de réponse de ma part.
Quand ce sera le moment de pourvoir cette place, je dirai que pour que j'étudie leur proposition, il faudra m'indiquer les jours et horaires demandés.
 je n'ai pas de temps à perdre avec les personnes qui négligent leurs messages.


----------



## bidulle (16 Novembre 2022)

il y a quelques années j'ai eu une demande et c'était écrit mot pour mot :
" .......................................... "
j'ai répondu : 
" ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; "


----------



## Marine35 (16 Novembre 2022)

Je ne prends plus la peine de répondre aux demandes sans les informations de base et je filtre les appels. J’ai encore eu cette semaine «  recherche nounou pour mon fils » 😡 et ben cherchez mieux 😂


----------



## VirKill (17 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs, les nounous ne sont pas des bouche trou.
bon courage


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

Mardi soir, j'ai eu une demande d'accueil, alors que j'ai mis dans l'annonce en première phrase, que je n'avais pas de place avant septembre 2023.
Il m'a renvoyé un message hier, un peu humoristique, en me disant qu'aparament je n'avais pas de place puisque je n'avais pas répondu. 
Je lui ai dis qu'aparament, il n'avait pas lu mon annonce sinon il l'aurais su.
Il s'est excusé en disant qu'il avait sauté la première phrase


----------



## nounou ohana (17 Novembre 2022)

j'apporte ma contribution sur ce post...

il y a qq mois, un papa m'appelle pour me dire qu'il cherche une assistante maternelle..jusque là bonne pioche..
il enchaine en me disant 
"je suis l'employeur je me suis renseigné il me revient donc le droit de convenir du taux horaire de mon salarié, aussi pouvez vous me donner le montant de vos repas et IE parce que je souhaite ne pas avoir + de 100 en reste à charge par mois?"

j'ai rigolé mais j'ai rigolé que le gars l'a mal pris.. J'avoue j'ai cru à une blague que l'on me faisait au départ. 
J'ai donc tenté d'expliquer à ce papa, que non çà ne marchait pas vraiment comme çà mais que me concernant je passais mon tour parce que le secteur étant saturé nous avons le luxe nous ass mat de choisir avec qui nous travaillons et que clairement je n'étais pas intéressée..

de l'écrire j'en rigole encore


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

et du coup, tu ne sais pas ce qu'il avait prévu de te donner comme taux horaire?
Il y en a qui sont impressionnants, il n'est pas au courant qu'on manque d'AM par chez toi?


----------



## Moumoune14 (17 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi, j'ai eu une annone il y a quelques années avec " cherche assistante maternelle pour mon fils de x année et quelques heures pour son papa qui est célibataire. Sur le coup j'ai beaucoup ris par contre mon mari beaucoup moins😁


----------

